# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الدرك الاردني بصدد تجنيد 5 الاف دركي جديد

## تحية عسكريه

قال مدير عام قوات الدرك اللواء توفيق الطوالبة، ان المديرية بصدد تجنيد 5 الاف دركي جديد لتعزيز قوات الدرك العام القادم، في مختلف التخصصات العلمية والمهنية، ومن مختلف أنحاء المملكة، وذلك حسب أوامر وتوجيهات جلالة القائد الأعلى.



وأضاف اللواء الطوالبة أن عدد أفراد قوات الدرك وصل إلى نحو 20 الف فرد مدربين عسكريا وعملياتيا وفنيا وإداريا حسب متطلبات العمل والواجبات المناطة بها للوصول بمرتبات قوات الدرك إلى أعلى درجات الكفاءة والفاعلية والاحتراف وذلك لتقديم الخدمة الأمنية في واجبات حفظ الأمن والنظام والدعم العملياتي للأجهزة الأمنية.




http://www.baladnanews.com/news.php?newsid=25091

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحميهم ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يقويهم نشامى الوطن 

يسلمو تحية عسكرية على الخبر  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يحميهم ..


تسلمي آمين يا رب العالمين

----------

